# Các trường mầm non nêu 3 thói quen xấu bố mẹ cần tránh để làm gương cho con



## trinhnguyen81 (28/10/21)

Người lớn có nhiều thói quen mà theo hầu hết các trường mầm non đánh giá là có những tác động tiêu cực đến sự hình thành nhận thức ở trẻ. Tuy nhiên, bố mẹ hay người lớn trong gia đình lại không thực sự nhận thức được điều ấy. Hãy xem đâu là những điều chúng ta vẫn quen làm hằng ngày nhưng lại vô tình tác động tiêu cực đến trẻ nhé.
*3 thói quen xấu của bố mẹ được các trường mầm non khuyên nên hạn chế để làm gương cho trẻ*
Trẻ con vô tư, luôn là những trang giấy trắng và những trang giấy trắng ấy sẽ chịu ảnh hưởng từ gia đình, bố mẹ, người lớn xung quanh khá nhiều. Ở độ tuổi từ 2-5, các con luôn nhìn theo người lớn và bắt chước những hành động ấy. Nếu người lớn trong gia đình có xu hướng thực hiện những hành động không tốt thì điều này tác động khá tiêu cực đến sự phát triển nhận thức của trẻ. Vậy đâu là 3 thói quen được các trường mầm non khuyên nên hạn chế thực hiện?


Nghiện đồ công nghệ: Những sản phẩm công nghệ thông tin đã trở nên quá phổ biến trong xã hội hiện đại và chính người lớn chúng ta dường như không thể nào trải qua một ngày mà không sử dụng điện thoại thông minh hay máy tính bảng. Dùng các thiết bị này với một tần suất quá nhiều sẽ khiến trẻ cũng có xu hướng nghiện đồ công nghệ sớm. Do đó, để trẻ được phát triển một cách toàn diện nhất, bố mẹ hãy bỏ ngay điện thoại khi cạnh ở cạnh con và chỉ sử dụng khi thực sự cần thiết. Tham gia trò chơi trí tuệ như đố vui hay rubik cùng con sẽ hình thành một thói quen tích cực hơn nhiều.






Chê bai bản thân: Theo các trường mầm non tốt ở Hà Nội, khi bố mẹ hay chê bai bản thân sẽ có xu hướng chê bai luôn cả con mình. Điều này không chỉ tác động tiêu cực đến tâm trạng con mà nó còn khiến trẻ không tự tin về bản thân, dần dần con không thể tự mình làm được bất kỳ việc nào khác. Bố mẹ nên thay đổi cách nhìn nhận về bản thân cũng như hạn chế chê bai để con có thể tự tin hơn.


Nói dối: Không phải lời nói dối nào cũng xấu nhưng nói dối trước mặt con lại là một điều không nên. Ai cũng biết trẻ luôn có khả năng bắt chước người lớn nên bố mẹ hãy cẩn thận từng lời nói ra. Dù là một việc nhỏ nhất thì Quý phụ huynh cũng nên thành thật trước mặt trẻ, giải thích cho con hiểu để con lớn lên là một người coi trọng chữ tín nhé.

Qua bài viết này, các trường mầm non đã liệt kê ra 3 thói quen tưởng chừng nhỏ nhưng lại tác động không tốt đến trẻ. Hy vọng bài viết đã gửi đến bố mẹ thêm nhiều kinh nghiệm để giáo dục con hiệu quả hơn.


----------



## Lethu (29/10/21)

LÀM SAO ĐỂ QUẢN LÝ CON CÁI MÙA DỊCH CO.VID-19 ?
- Thay vì học tập, trẻ thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem You.Tu.be
- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web s** dù vô tình hay hữu ý
- Bố mẹ không biết trẻ có tập trung học hay làm gì trên máy tính
==>>>>> Phần mềm chặn web đen VAPU sẽ cùng đồng hành xóa tan nỗi lo của các bậc phụ huynh, yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi thao tác máy tính của con.
 VAPU với hơn 10 năm phát triển đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game on.line bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:

✔Chặn hơn 20.000 web đen, web s**
✔Chặn hơn 5000 Game Online
✔Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube (tuỳ chọn)
✔Cài đặt khung giờ con được truy cập máy tính, truy cập internet
✔Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi báo cáo qua email cho bố mẹ hàng ngày
✔Cập nhật tự động web đen hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của máy chủ
✔Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website
✔Và nhiều tính năng hữu ích khác
 Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy inbox ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
----------------
Liên hệ :
Mr. Dương - 0981.026.488
Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
--------------

 Cám ơn Ad đã duyệt bài


----------



## ngphtrinh (17/11/21)

không chỉ có các em bé mầm non bố mẹ mới cần quan tâm đến thói xấu đâu. các bạn nhỏ cấp 1 cũng cần được chú trọng đến chương trình giáo dục tiểu học nữa đấy. nói chung mỗi giai đoạn mỗi vấn đề nên làm bố mẹ khó lắm.


----------



## Hoangnguyen (11/12/21)

*"THANH LỌC" MỌI LOẠI GAME VÀ WEB ĐEN TRÊN MÁY TÍNH CHO CON*
Máy tính gia đình là nơi cực kỳ "cạm bẫy" với các trẻ nhỏ trong nhà bởi sự thu hút của các loại game online, web đen, web độc hại chứa virus,...vô hình chung khiến trẻ trở nên nghiện Internet, mê game, thay đổi tâm sinh lý, bạo lực mạng,....
Chính vì điều đó, PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN VAPU đã ra đời, do VTEC - đơn vị đi đầu trong các sản phẩm phần mềm giáo dục tại Việt Nam - sản xuất!
Phần mềm diệt web được ra đời với mục tiêu THANH LỌC toàn bộ những ấn phẩm xấu, đường link độc hại và hiểm nguy trên mạng đối với con em trong gia đình.
—





 CHẶN WEB THEO MONG MUỐN
Các bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể chặn các đường link web mà bố mẹ không an tâm khi giao máy tính cho con. Đặc biệt là các đường link về game online hoặc web 18+,...đảm bảo con có không gian mạng an toàn tuyệt đối, không bị xao lãng và chìm đắm vào việc khác khi đang học trực tuyến. Hiện trong CSDL của VAPU đã có hơn 30.000 web đen và Game online bị chặn. Danh sách này được cập nhật hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của VAPU.





 CÀI ĐẶT KHUNG GIỜ VÀO MÁY
Phần mềm cho phép bố mẹ quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập Internet. Ngoài thời gian đó, máy tính sẽ tự động khóa tính năng vào mạng. Tính năng cho phép bố mẹ có thể điều chỉnh khung giờ hoặc chọn bật - tắt trong trường hợp có việc gấp





 THEO DÕI NHẬT KÝ SỬ DỤNG
Phần mềm có tính năng lưu trữ lại lịch sử truy cập website, bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể kiểm tra lại những hoạt động của con trên Internet khi bố mẹ không có mặt





 BÁO CÁO TỰ ĐỘNG
VAPU có tính nắng chụp màn hình và đều đặn gửi báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ về thông tin sử dụng máy tính của các con ở nhà. Bố mẹ dù đi đâu cũng hoàn toàn yên tâm nắm bắt sát sao tình hình học hành của con.





 TỰ ĐỘNG CHẶN GAME OFFLINE
Tính năng mới nhất được phát triển của VAPU, cho phép chặn mọi hoạt động cài đặt game vào máy, dù là chơi Offline, các con sẽ chỉ được phép cài đặt những gì trong tầm kiểm soát của bố mẹ
—
Một phần mềm thực sự cần thiết và không thể thiếu trong các gia đình có con nhỏ, đang trong tuổi tò mò về Internet và rất dễ sa ngã vào những điều độc hại!
Giá chỉ 500K/1 năm sử dụng phần mềm. Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
—
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ máy tính VAPU





 Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html





 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

